# Can plinking



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Just shooting some cans today, nothing to precise 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Fantastic shooting. I could hardly see you on that last shot, you were waaaaaaay back there.

Nice piece of land for shooting too, I'd love to have something like that.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

brucered said:


> Fantastic shooting. I could hardly see you on that last shot, you were waaaaaaay back there.
> Nice piece of land for shooting too, I'd love to have something like that.


Thanks Brucerd , yea wanted to go for at least one long shot. Having the land is fun it's just uploading videos that's the worst lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Great shooting!

That's what its all about.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting!!!! Also liked the part where you said HAVE FUN Thanks for sharing your video


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Really some nice shootn there. I see your trail is getting worn down pretty good. Sometime your gonna have to show your backstop. What's stopping that 44lead? Again great shootn buddy!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Really some nice shootn there. I see your trail is getting worn down pretty good. Sometime your gonna have to show your backstop. What's stopping that 44lead? Again great shootn buddy!


Yea I've been shooting a lot these days, got me my own trail. Next time I shoot I'll show my backstop just a few shirts on some paracord

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice shooting!

Bashing cans is SOOOOO satisfying!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Awesome shooting - as always. Keen to see your backstop actually... been wondering where the balls end up.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> Awesome shooting - as always. Keen to see your backstop actually... been wondering where the balls end up.


I only shoot lead now a days, so I can't always find them all in the grass but I do manage to get a few back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I hope You stop making these shooting vids, others looks like bad shooters after You 

Excellent shooting :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> I hope You stop making these shooting vids, others looks like bad shooters after You
> Excellent shooting :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Nah lol there are way better shooters out there then me I still can't light a match and u can 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I also enjoyed the Wasp slingshot video's - I've got the same frames (Delta Wing and the UniPhoxx) and its great seeing them used in capable hands.

Though I do need to come and visit you to collect some loose lead ammo.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> I also enjoyed the Wasp slingshot video's - I've got the same frames (Delta Wing and the UniPhoxx) and its great seeing them used in capable hands.
> 
> Though I do need to come and visit you to collect some loose lead ammo.


Glad u enjoy my videos, should have done them a long time ago was just always camera shy still am but I'm getting better 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

The strike on the third can was less than authoritative. :yeahright:


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> The strike on the third can was less than authoritative. :yeahright:


 think it had too many holes in it already

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Awesome shooting.


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Nice shooting!


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

I love can shooting,nice vid too.

myself ok not on the standard of most here however i hit 6 slim cans in a row at 25 feet.

Great feeling as well.


----------

